# Ink not flowing right



## Smitty37 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a nice Jr Gent 1 fountain pen that seems to have a problem with ink flow.  I get it writing and it works fine until I stop writing and put it away for awhile - sometimes less than half an hour - then it won't write and I have to fuss with it to get it going.  When writing it is smooth as silk (for a cheap nib it writes really nice.  The ink has been in it awhile.  I have cleaned it with warm water until everything flows clear still the same.  I'm not sure what Ink I have in it probably the stock that came with it.

Probably will clean it and change the cartridge again but is that likely to fix it.


----------



## frank123 (Aug 30, 2013)

Several things could be causing the problem, but first off I's try using a different ink to see if that solves it.

FWIW, you can use a hypodermic to refill an empty cartridge with any FP ink, you're not strictly limited to whatever cartridge you have readily available.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 30, 2013)

frank123 said:


> Several things could be causing the problem, but first off I's try using a different ink to see if that solves it.
> 
> FWIW, you can use a hypodermic to refill an empty cartridge with any FP ink, you're not strictly limited to whatever cartridge you have readily available.


I have some private reserve cartridges that haven't been here too long they'll be pretty fresh.


----------



## soligen (Aug 31, 2013)

If different ink doesn't solve it, could be the nib needs tuning.  The tines or tips may not quite be right.  Either the tips are too far apart or are "baby bottomed".  Maybe the feed isn't making good contact.  Could be lots of things.  Here is some stuff to get you started.  Googling will find you more.

Edison Pen Company: Tweaks for Geeks! Online Nib Tuning Seminar! This Weekend!


Edison Pen Company: IPGNibs2


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you store/wear it with the cap up? This (gravity) could cause the ink to drain back to the reservoir.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 5, 2013)

My problem seems to have been the cartridge.  I cleaned the nib/feed and changed the cartridge and now it works fine.  I must have let it sit around unused with the cartridge in place too long.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 5, 2013)

if the ink clots in the back of the cartridge refill or really slow to move to the nipple chances are it will cause problems.


----------

